

Psychologist shows why we 'choke' under pressure -- and how to avoid it - TravisLS
http://www.physorg.com/news204302718.html

======
lanstein
Want to avoid choking? Take Inderal. It's that simple. For activities like
public speaking and auditions, it's literally a magic pill.

Another approach is Don Greene's. He used to work with olympic divers, and now
works with classical musicians. My ex took his class in college, and she
eradicated all of her issues with nerves.

Edit: I am not a doctor, this is not medical advice.

------
nopassrecover
Timothy Galley's Inner Game Of Tennis seems relevant for non-anxiety/mild-
anxiety based performance issues. He believes that over-analysis and self
criticism prevent both learning and peak performance.

------
lotusleaf1987
I have a problem with anxiety and for me the only way I can really combat it
in these situations is to feel over-prepared, take deep breaths, and try not
to talk too fast. Also, keeping a few portable face wipes helps (in case I
sweat), but usually just having them on me is reassuring.

